# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Represas de Arequipa se quedan sin reservas de agua debido a falta de lluvias

## gpacheco

*En las zonas altas de la región, las precipitaciones no han alcanzado ni los promedios históricos.* 
Desde hace una semana no se registran lluvias en las zonas altas de la región Arequipa y eso preocupa a todos. El temor es mayor entre los agricultores de Caylloma y Condesuyos, quienes temen perder sus cultivos debido a este fenómeno. 
Hasta ayer el sistema de represas almacenaba en total 66 millones de metros cúbicos de agua, apenas 3 millones más de lo que tenía el 17 de diciembre pasado, cuando la ciudad de Arequipa necesita como mínimo 180 millones de metros cúbicos para asegurar el consumo humano, agrícola, industrial y minero durante nueve meses. Es decir, aproximadamente 800 mil metros cúbicos diarios. 
El director regional del Senamhi, Sebastián Zúñiga Medina, informó que las precipitaciones durante los primeros 20 días de enero están por encima de sus valores normales pero solo porque algunos días llovió intensamente, mientras en otros la precipitación fue cero. 
La situación es preocupante en la zona de represas. Según la comparación, en Condoroma llovió en lo que va del mes 29,9 milímetros, cuando el valor normal es de 51,3; en El Frayle las lluvias llegaron a 18,8 siendo su valor 24,4; en Pillones el promedio es 30,6, pero solo llegó a 14,1. 
Zúñiga detalló que en Imata-Caylloma se registraron lluvias que alcanzaron los 10 milímetros y 16 milímetros en los primeros 10 días de enero, pero que luego las lluvias cesaron. En la zona de Angostura alcanzaron los 17 milímetros, en Cotahuasi 12 milímetros y en Chivay 14 milímetros, pero solo algunos días.  *VOZ DE LOS AGRICULTORES*
Luis Manrique Obando, presidente de la Sociedad Agrícola de Arequipa (SADA), visitó la zona de represas hace dos semanas y comprobó que pese a que había una alerta meteorológica emitida por el Senamhi, no se registraban lluvias. 
"No sé por qué si no tenemos agua en las represas seguimos con un caudal alto en el río, se debió tomar medidas correctivas, pero en lugar de eso se aumentó la descarga en el Chili a 11 metros cúbicos", dijo el agricultor. 
Las autoridades de la empresa del agua, Sedapar, también están preocupadas. Su gerente visitó en los primeros días de enero la zona de represas y llegó a El Pañe y Pillones, que entonces estaban completamente secas. 
Los funcionarios explicaron que la ley de aguas prioriza el consumo humano. Dijeron que lo recordarían a las autoridades que administran el sistema de represas.  *CLAVES*
1. El sistema regular del río Chili está formado por cuatro represas: El Pañe, El Frayle, Aguada Blanca y la presa de Pillones.
2. La otra represa es la de Condoroma, que forma parte del sistema regulado del río Colca que a su vez abastece al río Majes.
3. A pesar de la advertencia del Senamhi, ninguna autoridad arequipeña ha tomado medidas para superar esta situación.  *Fuente: www.elcomercio.com.pe (23/01/09)*Temas similares: INIA Arequipa aplica novedoso sistema de cultivo de arroz que ahorra agua Artículo: Barclays Bank: más de US$ 47,000 millones de reservas blindan a Perú ante eventual crisis global Artículo: Unasur fortalecerá a la CAF y al Fondo Latinoamericano de Reservas Precios mayoristas del pollo bajaron en 35% debido a sobreproducción, afirma Minag Falta de agua y saneamiento causa un millón y medio de muertes anuales en el mundo

----------


## gpacheco

Las lluvias de febrero próximo permitirán recuperar la capacidad de almacenamiento de las represas del departamento de Arequipa, sostuvo hoy el jefe regional del Servicio Nacional de Meteorología e Hidrología (Senamhi), Sebastián Zúñiga.  
En febrero se presentarán mayores precipitaciones y existen condiciones favorables para que se recupere el nivel de los sistemas de represa en las zonas altas de nuestra región, de acuerdo a los pronósticos, indicó a la agencia Andina. 
Recordó que actualmente la represa de Condoroma registra 41 millones 290 mil metros cúbicos de almacenamiento, un 16 por ciento de su capacidad de volumen útil; Aguada Blanca alcanza los 16 millones 370 mil (54% de su capacidad). 
De igual manera, El Frayle presenta 35 millones 720 mil metros cúbicos (un 28% de su capacidad), El Pañe llega a los 14 millones 300 mil (14%) y Pillones 510 mil (0.66%), precisó el especialista. 
Mencionó que en lo que va de enero, las lluvias en Condoroma acumularon un total de 64.6 milímetros, cuando su valor normal es 92.5; en Aguada Blanca llovió 41.1 y lo  normal es 31.1. 
En este último caso, pese a que se ha superado el valor normal no hay un fiel reflejo sobre el incremento de la descarga del río ni del volumen de la represa. Eso se explica porque en un solo día llovió 26 milímetros y el resto (15.1 milímetros) los demás días, lo que impide se incremente la descarga del río, comentó. 
En El Fraile llovió 71.3 milímetros (valor normal 50), en Pillones 57.1 (valor normal 60.7), en El Pañe fue de 77.8 (valor normal 176.9), en la ciudad de Arequipa 4.4 milímetros cuando lo normal es 13.4 milímetros. 
La distribución de lluvias se ajusta a los pronósticos brindados anteriormente por el Senamhi. Las lluvias de enero, febrero y marzo estarán en valores alrededor de los normales o ligeramente inferior, con más intensidad en Castilla, Condesuyos y La Unión, anotó.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (23/01/09)*

----------

